# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Conferencia Hernan Macagno en la SIS

## Ritxi

El próximo martes 4 de Octubre tendremos en la SIS (Societat d'il·lusionisme de Sant Feliu) a Hernan Macagno.

Os pongo un video por si no lo conociaís:
Postcards by Hernan Macagn - YouTube

----------

